# Yes Or No?



## Ranch Girl

Okay, here is what you do:
I post something like, Do you like Goats? And you can say either Yes, or No. Then you post another question! Like this:



Do you like Goats?

No
Do you like Horses?


Yes


Get it??? Okay then I'll start!!




Do you like rabbits?


----------



## michickenwrangler

Yes

Do you like La Mancha goats? (the earless ones)


----------



## Ranch Girl

Where are their ears??? 
Yes
DYL: Silkies?


----------



## glenolam

Ranch Girl said:
			
		

> DYL: Silkies?


Yes!  I hatched out an awesome cross with my silkie rooster and RIR hen and another with an opherington (sp?)!

Do you like ducks?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yes
DYL: Geese?


----------



## Its not a GOAT its a DOG

No, to noisy 
DYL: Roosters?


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

Yes, I have several. 

DYL Donkeys?


----------



## michickenwrangler

Yes

Do you like llamas?


----------



## GeeseRCool

I have never had one before!

Do you like geese?


----------



## michickenwrangler

Only when they're not chasing me 

Peacocks?


----------



## GeeseRCool

I have never had one!

Do you like Ducks?


----------



## goatlady81

No

DYL rabbits?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yes
DYL: Cows?


----------



## Iwantgoats

yes 
Are you a member of BYC?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yes, I'm Mrs. Fluffy Puffy on BYC and I'm also a GFM 
Are you?


----------



## Iwantgoats

yes, I'm smartychick 

Are you wearing socks?


----------



## GeeseRCool

Yes

Did you take care of your animals today?

Hi smartychick!   I am noahsgeese


----------



## debbiec

Yes- this morning it was already 85 at 8am 

Do you ride horses?


----------



## GeeseRCool

I have never done that before!    It is very hot very early these days!

do you like geese?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yes
DYL: Frizzles?


----------



## GeeseRCool

not really!

DYL:   turkeys?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yes
DYL: Ducks?


----------



## GeeseRCool

No

DYL:   Goose eggs?


----------



## michickenwrangler

In a shell or on the head? 

Do you like lambs?


----------



## GeeseRCool

In the shell!   Yes!   to eat!   I have never had anything else!

Do you like Fried goose


----------



## Ranch Girl

No
DYL: Sizzles?


----------



## GeeseRCool

What is that?

DYL:   Hotdogs?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Sizzles are: Silkies X Frizzles 
Yes
Same Q


----------



## GeeseRCool

Oh!   Thanks!

Same Q.   because I wrote it!


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yes
DYL: Silver Sebrights?


----------



## GeeseRCool

No!

Hamburgs?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yes!
Brahmas?


----------



## michickenwrangler

Cattle or chickens?


----------



## Elia

Chickens, yes. Cattle/cows, no.

  Nubian-LaMancha cross goats?


----------



## GeeseRCool

No?   I have never had one!

Speckled Sussex?


----------



## dbunni

yes ... have a whole hen house full of them!

Angora Rabbits ... English ... it's all about the spinning!


----------



## michickenwrangler

Yes

Husky dogs?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yes
Border Collies?


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

Yes!

Australian Shepherds?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yes
Shih -Sues


----------



## michickenwrangler

No

Guinea pigs?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yes
Horses?


----------



## GeeseRCool

no!

cows?


----------



## Ranch Girl

U no like horses? 
Yes
Same Q


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

Yes
DYL Appaloosa Horses?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yes
 Do U?


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

Yes

DYL Arabian Horses?


----------



## Ranch Girl

No, I like to look at them, but I wouldn't like to own one. 
Same Q


----------



## michickenwrangler

YES!!

DYL blue jays?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Not really. 
DYL: Swallows?


----------



## DouglasPeeps

No, not really, I am usually hoping the don't smash into my car at intersections.

Do you like snakes?


----------



## Ranch Girl

I HATE THEM! 
Same Q


----------



## michickenwrangler

Meh, no but they don't bother me much

DYL centipedes?


----------



## Ranch Girl

No
Do U?


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

No

DYL corn snakes?


----------



## Ranch Girl

No
do u?


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

YES!! I own two and some are to hatch anyday now!

DYL White Leghorns?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yes
DYL: EE?


----------



## michickenwrangler

Yes

DYL

Large fowl cochins?


----------



## TigerLilly

Not a big fowl fan, but dont hate them!

DYL zebus?


----------



## cleo

yes

DYL mice?


----------



## Iwantgoats

yes
do you like summer?


----------



## cleo

YES!!!

DYL chickens?


----------



## michickenwrangler

Of course

DYL mini horses?


----------



## Ranch Girl

No
DYL: Blue Quail?


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

Yes. (although I've never seen or had them. I love all types of birds!) 

DYL pheasants?


----------



## michickenwrangler

Yes

DYL Chihuahuas?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yes
DYL: Border Collies?


----------



## cleo

yes

DYL stacking hay?


----------



## TigerLilly

No

do you like ball pythons?


----------



## Shiloh Acres

Nope. 

I once saw some baby boas that bordered on cute but I've had WAY too much trouble with snakes this year to like any of them. Almost stepped on one hidden in the grass while hanging out laundry yesterday.

DYL long drives through countryside?


----------



## michickenwrangler

Yes

DYL the smell of pine needles (the REAL smell, not pine-sol or scented candles)


----------



## the funny farm6615

yes 

dyl:  friut trees? i have 6 pear trees


----------



## Ranch Girl

no
DYL: to incubate?


----------



## TigerLilly

No, prefer to let nature take its course.

DYL zebu?


----------



## Ranch Girl

no
DYL: this smilie?


----------



## cleo

yes

DYL cows?


----------



## DixiePride

Yes, very precious.

DYL: Sweet Tea?


----------



## michickenwrangler

Nope, I'm from the North 

DYL cochin chickens?


----------



## cleo

yes
We have bantam frizzle cochin who is a cranky little thing, and she doesn't like heights over six inches. 

DYL Lakenvelder chickens?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yes!
Same Q


----------



## michickenwrangler

Yes

DYL cats?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yes
DYL: Dogs?


----------



## cleo

Yes

DYL parakeets?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yes
DYL: Button Quail?


----------



## cleo

Yes

DYL cleaning stalls?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yes and no. 
Same Q


----------



## myfainters

yes, quail are cute little things 

Do you like Miniature Silky Goats?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yes
Do you?


----------



## myfainters

Yes, love'em. 

Do you like the SOUND guineas make?


----------



## michickenwrangler

No

DYL blue jays?


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

Yes

Northern Mockingbirds


----------



## bella1210

no  never had one 

do you like bunnys


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yes
Do you?


----------



## bella1210

yes 

do you like dogs


----------



## Ranch Girl

YES!!!
Same Q


----------



## SpringtimeMeadow

Yes
Cats?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yes
DYL: Horses?


----------



## cleo

Yes

DYL miniature donkeys?


----------



## michickenwrangler

Yes

DYL Angora goats?


----------



## dbunni

Yes ... just fed a herd!

DYL ... Calla Lillies


----------



## bella1210

don't know     

cats


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

YES!!

Bongos (a type of ungulate)


----------



## Ranch Girl

No
DYL: Parrots?


----------



## KrystalMarie

No!
DYL: Rats?


----------



## dbunni

NOPE!

Chinchillas


----------



## Ranch Girl

yes
DYL: Hamsters?


----------



## cleo

yes

DYL banties?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yes
DYL: Standards?


----------



## KrystalMarie

Yes.

DYL: Hogs?


----------



## Ranch Girl

No
DYL: Goats?


----------



## dbunni

YES

DYL ... Heritage Turkeys


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yes
Do You?


----------



## michickenwrangler

Don't know, never been around them

DYL

Sheep?


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

Yes

Friesan Horses


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yes
DYL: Paint Horses?


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

Yes

Australian Shepherds


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yes
DYL: Shih - Zues?


----------



## glenolam

Yes - rascally little things, but sure are cute!

Shar-Peis?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yes
DYL: Dwarf Rabbits?


----------



## KrystalMarie

Yes.

DYL: Weiner dogs?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yes
DYL: Cats?


----------



## KrystalMarie

Yes 
DYL: Ant Eaters :O)


----------



## Ranch Girl

No
Hedge Hogs?


----------



## KrystalMarie

Yes :O)
English Angoras?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yes!
Dutch Bunnies?


----------



## MysticScorpio82

Yes

DYL: snow in the winter?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Sometimes ... 
DYL: Veggie Tale Songs?


----------



## cleo

Yes

DYL EE roosters?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yes - I adorable them! 
DYL: Silkies?


----------



## MysticScorpio82

Yes - They are so CUTE AND FLUFFY!!

DYL - RPGs? (Role-Playing Games - such as D&D, World of Warcraft)


----------



## Ranch Girl

No
DYL: Guineas?


----------



## savingdogs

No

DYL: Ducks


----------



## Ranch Girl

You No Like Guineas!  but they're so cute!   Hehe! 
Yes
DYL: Pigs? (  )


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

No
Do you like button quail? ))


----------



## Iwantgoats

I don't know, but I probably would. 

Are you cold?


----------



## jodief100

Dreaming Of Goats & Sheep said:
			
		

> No
> Do you like button quail? ))


I want to get some but it is too cold to keep them outdoors here   I had some when I lived in Phoenix and love them!

Do you like bottle baby cows that suck on your fingers? 

OOps, I took too long.....


----------



## Iwantgoats

Yes!  That is really cute.  
Do you like Silkies?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yes! 
Button Quail? ( I have 10 and they'r just so darling!  )


----------



## Iwantgoats

I think so...
have you read Black Beauty?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Nope
Have you ever read Eragon?


----------



## dkluzier

No, but I saw the movie!

DYL goat milk?


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Never had it, but I will this weekend!



Do you like feeder mice?


----------



## Ranch Girl

No
DYL: Horses


----------



## bella1210

yes

do you like coffee ice cream


----------



## Ranch Girl

Same Q


----------



## More of a BYC person

YUMMMMMM  

DYL: Kittens??  (my mind went blank)


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yes
Same Q


----------



## bella1210

yes 

do you like hot coco


----------



## jodief100

Not in September......

Do you like piggies?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Kinda ... :/
DYL: Cats?


----------



## bella1210

yes

dyl-dogs


----------



## Ranch Girl

Of course! 
DYL: Baby Guineas?  ( Had 3 hatch out this afternoon!  )


----------



## bella1210

yes 

dyl horses


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

yes


Do you have goats?


----------



## cleo

Yes; they were a birthday gift for my Mom!


Do you have chickens?


----------



## DoubleTake

YES!!
Have you ever been to the Grand Canyon?


----------



## michickenwrangler

Nope

Have you ever been to Canada, eh?


----------



## ohne

No not yet. 

Do you like Western Pleasure?


----------



## Zephyr Farms

Yes!

DYL- Alpacas?


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

yes, but not llamas.

Do you make Jam?


----------



## ChksontheRun

Nope, has never jelled for me.  grrrrr

Do you like snakes (yech)?


----------



## Zephyr Farms

Yes, but not posoinous(sp?) ones

Do you like Draft horses?


----------



## Iwantgoats

mmm not really....
DYL the snow?


----------



## Zephyr Farms

Yes!

DYL ponies?


----------



## michickenwrangler

Yes

DYL Great Danes?


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

YES!

DYL Labradoodles?


----------



## bella1210

yes

DYL ice cream


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Who doesn't?




Do you like orchids?


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry

Yes

Do you like rabbits?


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Yes, especially thrianta's and dutches 

Do you think a purple elephant would be cool?


----------



## Ranch Girl

They would def. be creepy ... dunno bout' cool ... 
Baby Horses?


----------



## cleo

Yes!

Baby chickens?


----------



## theawesomefowl

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!          

Popcorn?


----------



## Ranch Girl

What kind of question is that? YES!  
Goats?


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

YES!


Coffee?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Sometimes
Pigs (  )


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Yes! They're so smart and nice



Math?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Need I even answer that? ( HECK NO! )
Guineas


----------



## MysticScorpio82

No, not really 

Cheez-its?  (om nom nom )


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

YES!

Axolotls? (look them up  )


----------



## Ranch Girl

Maybe ... 
Wasps?


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

NO!!!


Christmas?


----------



## jodief100

Only when my mother isn't here at Christmas.

mini cows ?


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry

Yes 
Do you like reading?


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

It depends... I don't like it in reading class because you have to put sticky notes in like "vocab. word" or "simile" 



Do you like.. gerbils?


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry

Yes they are cute!

Do you like wheat thins?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Sort of
Tangled -  ( Movie )


----------



## Dutchgirl

I don't know. Haven't seen it.

Do you have a rabbit?


----------



## Ranch Girl

No - but I will very soon!
DYH: Horses


----------



## happyhensny

No

Do you like Emus?


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Yes! I want one.....



Do you celebrate Christmas?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yes
And you?


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

YES! I have a tree, my brother has a tree, our family has a tree, house is lit up.... and a whole blow-up- reindeer- sleigh christmas display outside with flashing lights!



Do you like basil?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yes
Sage


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Yes, I grow and dry both.... check out my "Drying Herbs At Home" page on BYC and tell me what you think of it!!!


DYL: Ornaments?


----------



## happyhensny

Yes, homemade are my favorite!

Do you like cold weather?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Depends on my mood - 
DYL: Warm weather?


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

NO, I like cold weather!


DYL: Warm weather?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Depends...
Presents -


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Of course!!!!!!


DYL: Presents?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Duh! 
Do you like Doggie treats that are homemade? 
I do..seriously!! They're all yummy and cheesy!!!! 

You are correct...I'm insane!!!
But seriously they're REALLY GOOD!


----------



## aimee

yuck

DYL: sunsets


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yes - I don't see the much though..always in bed! 
DYL: Snow? ( Brrr)


----------



## elevan

NO - too cold

Do you like pygmy goats?


----------



## Ranch Girl

es - I adore them!


----------



## aimee

cod-liver oil


----------



## Lizzie098

Ugh No!


     Little baby bunnies that jump all over you and chew on your nose?


----------



## Ozark Daisy

Yes, absolutely!!!

Do you like Momma rabbits that lick you all over the face? I have one.


----------



## RareBreedFancier

Yes! I'd love to meet her. 

Do you like kittens zooming around your house getting into mischief? (I have 5 feral kittens I've caught in here at the moment  )


----------



## Livinwright Farm

YES! 



Do you like baby goats that nibble your nose and excitedly jump on you?!?


----------



## elevan

Yes & No - they are super cute but need to be behaved   

Do you like sitting watching a broody hen and her chicks?


----------



## cleo

I could do that all day!

Do you like labradors?


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011

YES, I love my black lab Lady.

do you like frog legs?


----------



## Bedste

no they were too greasy....

do you like chickens?


----------



## Livinwright Farm

To hatch, raise, and eat? yes, Yes, & YES!  YUMMY!!

Do you like Piňa Coladas... and getting caught in the rain..???


----------



## woodleighcreek

Hmmmm.....no not really 


Do you like reptile conventions?


----------



## Sparks Fly

Yes they are ok
Do you like wattles on goats?


----------



## woodleighcreek

No.


Do you like rabbits?


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

They are cute, but I've never really owned one.

Do you like Guinea Fowl?


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

Guinea Fowl serve their purpose, but I don't like that a whole, whole lot. Hubby loves them, though.

Do you like sitting out in the pasture with your goats (or other livestock)?


----------



## manybirds

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> Guinea Fowl serve their purpose, but I don't like that a whole, whole lot. Hubby loves them, though.
> 
> Do you like sitting out in the pasture with your goats (or other livestock)?


yes

DYL tim mcgraw?


----------



## woodleighcreek

No.

Do you like Twix candy bars?


----------



## Dixon

No

Do you like riding horses?


----------



## manybirds

Dixon said:
			
		

> No
> 
> Do you like riding horses?


Yes! (especially running on them)

DYL sleeping in (I honestly can't remember the last time i did and have forgotten)


----------



## pekinduck<3er

Yes (LOL)

DYL getting more animals?(I know I do )


----------



## the fisherman

Yes

DYL fishing?


----------



## manybirds

the fisherman said:
			
		

> Yes
> 
> DYL fishing?


most times.

DYL running as fast as u can in a sudden burst of energy?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Most definitely yes!

DYL, hmm, let's see, um, ah, maybe,na, well . . .


----------



## Livinwright Farm

no 
DYL sitting down and finding youself at the bottom of a baby goat pile? (I know I do!)


----------



## manybirds

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> no
> DYL sitting down and finding youself at the bottom of a baby goat pile? (I know I do!)


Only if they still only weigh a few pounds! 

DYL gardening?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

100%!

DYL kitties?


----------



## Livinwright Farm

OMGoodness! YES!!    (If I had a big enough house and enough money, I would have my own cat sanctuary)

DYL bees? (in the garden, not stinging you)


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Yeah

DYL this song - Drifting by Plumb


----------



## the fisherman

Yes

DYL hunting?


----------



## woodleighcreek

NO!

DYL shooting targets?


----------



## boykin2010

YES
DYL Hair sheep?


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

YES!

DYL the chicken health handbook?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

I'm sure I would !! 


DYL sheep ????


----------



## RPC

No

DYL Pigs


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

I don't know !!!! 

DYL smileys ???


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Yes I like smileys! 



Do you like guinea pigs?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Yes !! They are cute !! 


DYL this smiley ???


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Yes I do!



Do you like dogs?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

I LOVE DOGS !!! 






These are mine ... DYL them ????


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Yes I do like them, they are cute




Do you like my boys?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

DO I LIKE YOUR BOYS ??? THEY ARE ADORABLE !!!  


DYL my avatar ???


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Aww thank you! Do I like your avatar? Yes I do, it's very cute!



Do you like winter?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Yes ...

DYL that the game is only being played by us ??? ( I do I get to know you !!)


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

I do like that it's being just played by us, like you said, we get to learn more about each other.

Do you like to bake?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

WHAT ??? I LOVEEEEEEE TO BAKE !!!! 
sorry ....  


DYL goats and sewing ????


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

No need to be sorry, I love it too! I feel like a good mom/wife.

I LOVE goats, they are great! I hope I can have some again soon! I wish I was good at sewing, but I don't have the best patience. lol



Do you like working with your hands? (working in the yard, fixing thing's?)


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

YES !! I need patience with sewing too !!! 

It looks like we have a lot in common !!! 

Would you like to meet me some day ??? I know I would like to meet you ...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

That we do!  Yes, I would like to meet you some day, I think that would be great!


Do you like Oregon?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Never been there but I'm sure its great !!! 

Do you like hot weather ????? We got ALOT down here ....


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

:/ Sometimes I like hot weather, I get a little cranky, after a while.  Oregon has it all. More rain than anything, but hey gotta love the green scenery. 



Do you like animal cops detroit? (on animal planet?) I love anyone and everyone who help the innocent from dumb people.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

I like animal planet ...   
I love people who rescue poor animals and giving them great homes ... 

DYL fruit ??? Cranberries ????


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Me too!  I love fruit, and cranberries are great! Have you tried the ocean spray dried cranberries?


Do you love coca cola collectables? When do you think people are going to get tired of us talking to each other? lol


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

THAT IS WHAT I EAT !!! I love that stuff .... I have it in my pantry ... 
and yes I do !!!! I don't think they care ... We need to start are own talking thread !!! 

Do you like antiques ???


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Lol, that is great! That's what I was thinking too. I love antiques, especially coca cola stuff. I would love to have my house decorated like a old country home.

Do you like cats?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Yes I do ... especially kitties ... and barn cats ... 

Do you think we should start are own converse thread in Random Ramblings ??? 
If you say yes I will !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

YES!!!!


----------



## craftymama86

Do you like Angora bunnies?


----------



## flemish lops

Yes! 

Do you like the polish breed of chickens?


----------



## stitchcounting

no too feathery 

Do you like guinea pigs?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

No. I don;t like mice, rats, guinea pigs, ect. There all the same. haha

Do you like horned goats?


----------



## Alice Acres

No horned goats (or any horned animal that I would live with).

Do you have a corn/pellet stove? (yep and love it!)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

If that's like a wood stove, then yes. It's great.

Do you like pigs?


----------



## Alice Acres

Yes - alive and in my freezer

(and yes, the pellet stove is for heat)

Do you have any kids? lol - better qualify that..Human kids!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

No I do not. haha I don't even have goat kids right now.

Do you like the cold?

 3000 posts!!


----------



## Alice Acres

Yes I do - we do dog sledding!!








Congrats on the 3000 posts too 

Have you ever made maple syrup?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

That's so cool. And no I have not. I live in NC. lol

Have you ever had NC BBQ?  
btw it's the best stuff you'll ever have!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

No, but I've had a AK BBQ !! Which is basically a BBQ.....

Have you ever eaten snow, Canadian way?  (snow + maple syrup = YUM !! )


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Not with syrup. lol I would try it though... Maybe the next time it snows. 

Have you been to the East Coast?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Um, the East Coast?
What states are 'the East Coast' ? 
I've been to WA....... Ooh ! And Texas ! 

Have you ever been bear hunting?


----------



## Alice Acres

I haven't, but my husband has. 
I miss bear in the freezer!

hmm, how many windows in your house?
(we have 22 - 2 story, 150 yr old farm house and had to replace them all - they were falling out!)


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Wow ! 

Like, err, 5?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I think 20 windows.

How many doors?


----------



## Alice Acres

Counting interior - 10
Exterior - 2

Do you know how to can? (veggies, meat) If so - what do you do?

 I've done it since childhood - and do mainly tomatoes (sauces, salsa too), apple butter, apple sauce, used to do a lot of green beans (now freeze them), grape jelly, corn relish...etc


----------



## HappyFamilyFarm

yes we just started learning how to can?  To the above posts there is only one true BBQ and that is in North Carolina.  I am from there and miss it so much.


Now do you have an orchard?


----------



## Alice Acres

A small orchard - 3 apple, 2 pear, 2 peach, and concord grapes.
I was amazed there was a northern hardy peach - I'm in MN. Planted it 2 yrs ago and got our 1st 6 peaches this summer. They were big and juicy. I was impressed!

Do you grow a crop or veggie unique to your area?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

No

Do you kid/lamb in the winter?


----------



## TAH

sometimes


----------

